
Logitext – An educational proof assistant for first-order classical logic - theaeolist
http://logitext.mit.edu/main
======
xvilka
> Underneath the hood, Logitext interfaces with Coq in order to check the
> validity of your proof steps. The frontend is written in Haskell and Ur/Web

I wonder why not Agda? Or if Coq then why not OCaml? In both cases it would be
easier to upstream parts of Logitext in these projects, benefitting everyone.

~~~
sometimesijust
The answer is the 4th link in the article

~~~
gnulinux
The question still stands because agda handles classical mathematics just fine
too. You need to postulate lem, which blocks computation, but that is a non-
issue for proof checking.

